# impossible ouvrir OpenOffice because développeur non identifié



## dakar (7 Juillet 2019)

bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment faire pour que mon iMac sous HightSierra accepte d'ouvrir Open Office que je viens de télécharger sur www.sourceforge.net.
il refuse en disant que cette application provient d'un développeur non identifié, et que mes préférences de sécurité ne permettent que l'installation d'apps de l'AppStore. Ce que je trouve exagéré.  Je ne peux pas changer des préférences de sécurité!
Et sur l'AppStore il n'y a pas OpenOffice...bien sûr...
et moi je renonce à me servir de Pages et de Word que je trouve trop compliqués pour moi.
Si quelqu'un pouvait me venir en aide pour contourner cette interdiction abusive ?
ou m'indiquer un autre logiciel de traitement de textes FACILE  que mon Mac accepterait d'ouvrir ?
Merci de votre aide,


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juillet 2019)

Sujet ultratraité, il faut désactiver Gatekeeper.


----------



## luc1en (8 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

tout d'abord, la source officielle pour télécharger Apache OpenOffice est celle-ci https://www.openoffice.org/fr/
Son "jumeau" LibreOffice, se télécharge à partir de là https://fr.libreoffice.org/

D'autre part, si vous trouvez Pages ou Word trop compliqués, vous ne vous sentirez pas plus à l'aise sur OpenOffice ou LibreOffice, qui sont des équivalents fonctionnels de Word.

TextEdit, application livrée en standard avec le Mac, devrait satisfaire une grande part de vos besoins. Il faut le régler via le menu Format sur "Convertir au format RTF", ce qui vous donne accès à toutes les mises en forme de texte (gras, italique, police, taille, etc.).

Si cet outil ne vous convient pas, il faudrait préciser un peu plus vos besoins et ce qui vous rebute dans les applications citées.
Les suggestions des unes et des autres seront probablement plus adaptées.

Vos préférences de sécurité pourraient être réglées pour autoriser "Mac App Store et développeurs identifiés", ce qui devrait vous éviter des soucis avec les applications de source vérifiée.


----------



## dakar (8 Juillet 2019)

bonjour, merci à tous les deux pour vos réponses.
Gatekeeper ????   connais pas, c'est pas sur mon Mac
luc1en, c'est justement que dans mes Préférences, Général,  il y a en toutes lettres qu'elles n'autorisent que les appplications téléchargées de développeurs identifiés, et que quand je lance OpenOffice, le Mac répond que le développeur n'est pas identifié ...(comme je l'avais déjà écrit).
Comment faire pour que le Mac comprenne que le développeur de  OpenOffice  ne le fera pas exploser !...
Donc je suis le bec dans l'eau, puisque TextEdit est vraiment trop  sommaire, et les deux autres appli, je les trouve compliquées.  Pages est très confus.   je vais donc  devoir continuer à essayer de faire fonctionner Word, qui est mieux expliqué.
Mais d'abord je vais télécharger sur le site que vous m'indiquez, peut-être que ça marchera, merci beaucoup.
 bonne journée


----------



## peyret (8 Juillet 2019)

Et dans prefs system / Sécurité et confidentialité.....
Rien ne s'affiche dans la partie encadrée dans ma copie d'écran ?


----------



## ScapO (8 Juillet 2019)

Slt,
à lire le chapitre 
Installer une application provenant d’un développeur non identifié 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202491


----------



## dakar (9 Juillet 2019)

Mais Peyret on a le même Imac et High Sierra tous les deux et moi, je n'ai pas ce cadre !! ??
	

		
			
		

		
	






Merci, ScapO, je vais voir


----------



## peyret (9 Juillet 2019)

dakar a dit:


> Mais Peyret on a le même Imac et High Sierra tous les deux et moi, je n'ai pas ce cadre !! ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le cadre c'était pour t'indiquer où se trouvait la mention "ouvrir quand même" (m'en rappelle plus de la phrase)

Mais bizarre que la mention n'apparaisse pas sur ta copie d'écran.... quand tu veux lancer  "open office".....

(j'ai préféré "libre office" , open office avait quelque "bugs" : https://fr.libreoffice.org/download/telecharger-libreoffice/")


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2019)

dakar a dit:


> bonjour, merci à tous les deux pour vos réponses.
> *Gatekeeper ????   connais pas, c'est pas sur mon Mac*
> luc1en, c'est justement que dans mes Préférences, Général,  il y a en toutes lettres qu'elles n'autorisent que les appplications téléchargées de développeurs identifiés, et que quand je lance OpenOffice, le Mac répond que le développeur n'est pas identifié ...(comme je l'avais déjà écrit).
> Comment faire pour que le Mac comprenne que le développeur de  OpenOffice  ne le fera pas exploser !...
> ...


En fait, si, il est sur ton Mac. Il fait partie des éléments de contrôle qui travaillent en douce à la sécurité du système.
Dans ton cas, comme écrit dans la page indiquée par ScapO, nul besoin de désactiver Gatekeeper : il suffit de faire un clic droit (ou Ctrl+clic gauche, c'est pareil) sur l'application dans le Finder et de choisir d'ouvrir l'application. Là tu auras une fenêtre semblable à celle que tu as eue, avec cette fois-ci l'option pour ouvrir l'application.
Une fois que l'application aura été ouverte de cette manière, les lancements suivants se feront sans plus d'alerte.


----------



## daffyb (10 Juillet 2019)

il suffit de faire un clic droit sur l'application et de sélectionner ouvrir. Ca devrait t'autoriser à lancer l'application (de mémoire)
edit : taosted by @bompi


----------

